# Now I've Seen It All



## [SIL] (Jul 22, 2013)

[h=1]Transgender Couple Fall In Love..[/h]


----------



## DOMS (Jul 22, 2013)

So, if they get married and it fall to shit...who gets the majority of everything?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 22, 2013)

Also, it's too bad they didn't meat earlier. The guy could've donated his penis to the chick.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 22, 2013)

Whoever doesn't work and stays at home.


----------



## sneedham (Jul 22, 2013)

I think it would depend on wheather the media got involved....Just sayin....


----------



## charley (Jul 22, 2013)

..It's still a 'guy & a girl'....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 22, 2013)

that would be convenient if they kept their genitals


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> that would be convenient if they kept there genitals



On them or in a jar?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm betting they are transgender because their hormonal sex was different with gender they were born with. their voices are right to their chosen sex. 

unlike this "guy"

the zoo keeper talking is obviously a chick in first scenario. go to 1:54

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi8PilWzELw


----------



## BigWorm (Jul 22, 2013)

I tried working on that visual but my head was spinning so much I had to reach for a xanny.



dieseljimmy said:


> that would be convenient if they kept there genitals


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2013)

so he still has a vagina but they didn't say whether she still has a dick. and that part about how tough it is to be transgender and she cries, give me a break those aren't real problems, we should bus all those retards to mexico so the can live thru some real problems, maybe the will wake up from their own bullshit for a moment


----------



## charley (Jul 22, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Also, it's too bad they didn't meat earlier. The guy could've donated his penis to the chick.



..I get it !!!  So the dude ends up sucking his own cawk.....   [funny use of meat]..


----------



## DOMS (Jul 22, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> so he still has a vagina but they didn't say whether she still has a dick



They can still scissor.


----------



## the_predator (Jul 22, 2013)

If this would have been photographed in Walmart, it would have been the perfect place for "now I've seen it all".


----------

